# 12” Craftsman lathe Austin CL



## Z2V (Mar 7, 2018)

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathe-craftsman/6518732874.html


Looks really clean. Just noticed it tonight.


----------



## jakes_66 (Mar 7, 2018)

Check out the cogged belt drive in the photos.  Someone has made some serious modifications!

I've never seen a conversion like that... maybe he just wanted it to be quieter?  I know mine sounds like an old combine with the tumbler engaged, I'll bet this is quite an improvement for noise.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 7, 2018)

I have one single concern and that is --- Why is it still there, it should have sold instantly at that price???

 "Billy G"


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 7, 2018)

The cog belt drive is a most impressive upgrade. That said this is an older machine with Babbitt Bearings in the headstock. It is not heavily tooled either with only very basic tooling that did not include a 3 jaw chuck. It is a nice looking machine to be sure but for me I would keep looking at that price. I think heavier tooled machines, perhaps equipped with QCGB can be had for roughly $1,000-1,200 or so.


----------

